# Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai








*Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz und im Bodden​*

*Positionspapier
Weiterentwicklung der Nationalparke in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ​*
Forderungen von BUND; NABU, WWF, ÖJV, Deutsche Wildtierstiftung, Förderverein Müritz Nationalpark, Förderverein Nationalpark Boddenlandschaft, Verein der Freunde und Förderer des Nationalpark Jasmund:
*Am Ende "Nullnutzung" durch Menschen!*
http://rothirsch.org/wp-content/upl...-der-nationalparke-in-mv_stand_03_03_2017.pdf


_*3.1 Nationalpark Vorpommersche Boddenlandschaft *
Folgende Maßnahmen sind notwendig:
a) Die 2017 auslaufende Fischereiverordnung für den NLP wird nicht verlängert.
Ausnahmegenehmigungen für die Fischerei laufen kurzfristig aus. 
d) Der Nutzungsverzicht wird argumentativ vorbereitet und in der Region offensiv zur Sprache gebracht. 

*3.2 Nationalpark Jasmund *
Die Gewässerfläche des Nationalparks Jasmund als küstennaher Abschnitt der Ostsee
östlich Rügens umfasst rund 615 ha. Gemäß Verordnung erstreckt sie sich über eine Breite
von ca. 500 m entlang der Küstenlinie des Nationalparks (seeseitig durch Koordinaten
gestützt) und liegt vollumfänglich in der Schutzzone I (Kernzone) des Nationalparks. In
diesem Bereich sind gemäß § 6 Abs. 1 NLP-VO alle Handlungen, die zu einer Zerstörung,
Beschädigung oder Veränderung des Nationalparks oder seiner Bestandteile oder zu einer
nachhaltigen Beeinträchtigung oder Störung führen können, verboten. I*nsbesondere ist es
hier verboten zu angeln oder zu fischen.*


Nach spätestens 30 Jahren nach Gründung des Nationalparks, muss für die Gewässerfläche des Nationalparks Jasmund *vollständige Nutzungsfreiheit* erreicht sein.

*3.3 Müritz-Nationalpark*
Nach Auslaufen der aktuellen fischereilichen Pachtverträge muss die *Nutzung durch die Binnenfischerei und Angler* entsprechend den laufenden Planungen des Nationalparkamtes
und den bestehenden Absprachen mit den jetzigen Nutzern beendet werden. 
_

https://mecklenburg-vorpommern.nabu...naturschutz/mecklenburg-vorpommern/22215.html

*Fischereiwirtschaftliche Nutzung so nicht mehr akzeptabel*

_Diese Forderung betrifft nicht nur Landtiere sondern ebenso auch Gewässerlebensräume. In den Nationalparken Jasmund und Vorpommersche Boddenlandschaft muss nun konsequent die dort noch dominierende Fischerei zeitlich abgestuft und sozialverträglich auslaufen. Dass hier nach wie vor der größte Teil einer fischereilichen Bewirtschaftung unterliegt, ist mehr als 25 Jahre nach Nationalpark-Ausweisung nicht mehr zu akzeptieren. Das gilt auch für die vielen Seen im Müritz-Nationalpark. Das Land ist in der Verantwortung, auslaufende Fischereipachtverträge nicht zu erneuern und damit ein schon vor vielen Jahren mit den Nutzern abgestimmtes Vorgehen umzusetzen. _

Ob DAFV oder LAV Mecklenburg Vorpommern das überhaupt wissen, weiss ich nicht.

*Dass von denen dazu bis jetzt KEINERLEI STELLUNG GENOMMEN WURDE, das kann ich aber (bis heute) behaupten.*

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 21 Uhr 15*

2015 wusste der Landesanglerverband schon von so manchem, ohne es allerdings begriffen zu haben:
_*4. Wildtiermanagement*
„Entsprechend den weltweit geltenden Standards für Nationalparke ist die ungestörte dynamische Naturentwicklung das allgemeine Ziel dieser Schutzgebiete. Waldvegetation und Wildtiere sind neben allen anderen natürlichen, belebten oder unbelebten Bestandteilen der
Lebensräume in den Nationalparken gleichrangig Gegenstand des Prozessschutzes.
Steuernde Eingriffe in Wildtierpopulationen entsprechen daher im Grundsatz nicht der allgemeinen Zielstellung im Nationalpark. Das Nationalparkziel wird zurzeit nur in den Jagdruhezonen vollständig erreicht.“ (Zitat: Ergebnispapier Wildtiermanagement in Nationalparken von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern vom 05.03.*2015* Seite 1, Absatz b)
Diese oben genannten Ziele sind von allen Mitgliedern der Wildtiermanagement AG
(Landesjagdverband, *Landesanglerverband,* Landesbauernverband, NABU, BUND, ÖJV, FÖV-Müritz-NP, FÖV NP-Boddenlandschaft) sowie den Vertretern des damaligen Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz und der Nationalparkämter
einstimmig verabschiedet worden. 
_

Nur um klar zu machen, dass Angeln noch immer 2017 problemlos möglich ist und es hier um weitere, drohende Einschränkungen und Verbote geht!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Meldung der Redaktion!*
> 
> Unabhängig von der Diskussion um drohende Einschränkungen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326548) im Nationalpark Müritz *kann definitiv an folgenden Gewässern der Müritzfischer 2017 problemlos geangelt werden!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, die Ökomanen, die Tofu-Taliban und globulilgäubigen Aluhüte, die fangen jetzt echt an, Amok zu laufen..

Mehr schreib ich nicht, sonst geh ich in Knast............


----------



## hardanger2002 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, die Ökomanen, die Tofu-Taliban und globulilgäubigen Aluhüte, die fangen jetzt echt an, Amok zu laufen..
> 
> Mehr schreib ich nicht, sonst geh ich in Knast............



Wo wird das hinführen ?
Leben nur noch im Ghetto und Verlassen desselben nur noch 
mit Passierschein des BUND oder PETA ?

Mein Vorschlag an all diese Öko-Gutmenschen ,geht mit dem Strick in den Wald und minimiert euren ökologischen Fußabdruck


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

*Aktualisierung 21 Uhr 15*

2015 wusste der Landesanglerverband schon von so manchem, ohne es allerdings begriffen zu haben:
_*4. Wildtiermanagement*
„Entsprechend den weltweit geltenden Standards für Nationalparke ist die ungestörte dynamische Naturentwicklung das allgemeine Ziel dieser Schutzgebiete. Waldvegetation und Wildtiere sind neben allen anderen natürlichen, belebten oder unbelebten Bestandteilen der
Lebensräume in den Nationalparken gleichrangig Gegenstand des Prozessschutzes.
Steuernde Eingriffe in Wildtierpopulationen entsprechen daher im Grundsatz nicht der allgemeinen Zielstellung im Nationalpark. Das Nationalparkziel wird zurzeit nur in den Jagdruhezonen vollständig erreicht.“ (Zitat: Ergebnispapier Wildtiermanagement in Nationalparken von Mecklenburg-Vorpommern vom 05.03.*2015* Seite 1, Absatz b)
Diese oben genannten Ziele sind von allen Mitgliedern der Wildtiermanagement AG
(Landesjagdverband, *Landesanglerverband,* Landesbauernverband, NABU, BUND, ÖJV, FÖV-Müritz-NP, FÖV NP-Boddenlandschaft) sowie den Vertretern des damaligen Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz und der Nationalparkämter
einstimmig verabschiedet worden. 
_


----------



## angler1996 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Thomas,
 mal in Deutsch, naja.

 Wieviel Hosenbeine , äh Mitglieder zählen diese Truppen eigentlich ? dass die sich erlauben, ständig zu Fordern,

 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Hosenbeine hin oder her - was hat der NABU durchgesetzt und was DAFV oder LAV-MeckPomm in den letzten 4 Jahren...?

Merkste was...


----------



## Riesenangler (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Naja. So kann man sich die Touriindustrie such zerstören. Und warum zum Teufel haben denn die Fischereien an der Müritz und den Bodden geschlossen? Wie kam das nur. Wird man sich in zehn Jahren fragen.


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Das wäre der konsequent nächste Schritt Naturnutzung so weit wie möglich abzuschaffen. Kommt für mich eigentlich wenig überraschend.
Glaubt jemand, dass seine Gewässer vor der Haustür irgendwann nicht von einer solchen Forderung betroffen sein könnten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

ach leute kommt schon ... gerade meckpom hat so viel struktur, dass es die paar touristen doch eh nicht braucht, derer man sich so entledigt.

dann koennen sich fuchs und hase wenigstens wirklich ungestoert gute nacht sagen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wieviel Hosenbeine , äh Mitglieder zählen diese Truppen eigentlich ? dass die sich erlauben, ständig zu Fordern,



NABU und BUND zusammen kommen auf mehr als 1,1 Mio. Mitglieder (Förderer eingeschlossen). Das ist eine Menge. Und Nachwuchssorgen habe die auch keine. 

Das sind sehr sichtbare Vereine mit großer Lobby.


----------



## -MW- (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

:c das ist doch nicht wahr? 
 Also ist in 2018 kein Angeln in der Müritz mehr möglich??? 

 Die Lage für die Angler verschlimmert sich zusehends...wie sicher ist das das die das durchkriegen??schon entgültig?
 #q#q#c


----------



## 1.Hippo (3. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Man scheint es doch mitbekommen zu haben.... zumindestens jetzt.... 30.03.2017
letzter Absatz...
http://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php


----------



## Ossipeter (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Wann wachen die Landesverbände und DAFV endlich mal auf???


----------



## Oviwahn (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Also zur Müritz: Dieser See gehört *nicht *zum Müritz-Nationalpark dazu, sondern nur ein kleiner Teil des Ostufers und dieser ist bereits Vogelschutzgebiet, Sport und Freizeitaktivitäten sind dort bereits seit Jahren nicht gestattet.
Somit bleibt alles wie es ist.

*Im* Nationalpark liegen allerdings Seen die von der Fischerei Müritz-Plau GmbH betrieben werden, die Pachtverträge dieser Seen werden nicht verlängert, schon seit Jahren nicht.
Soweit es sich um Dorfseen handelt, bleiben diese Seen für Angler und Badegäste offen und Angelkarten können in den Tourismuscentern gekauft werden. Seen die nicht zu einem Dorf gehören dürfen eh nicht beangelt werden und sind meist auch nicht zugänglich.
Allerdings sind nur Boote die angemeldet sind auf diesen Seen zugelassen, also die der meisten Einheimischen.

Zu der Jagd: Soweit ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe, geht es dabei um die Kernzonen die Jagdfrei werden sollen. Der Zutritt zu Kernzonen ist im übrigen eh nicht gestattet, außer für Jäger und die Forst.
Also ändert sich nicht viel.

Soviel zum Müritz-Nationalpark.
Befriedete Zonen sollen eben geschaffen werden und das ist auch gut so. der Mensch muss nicht immer 100% alles kontrollieren, paar Rückzugsorte für die Tiere muss es auch geben und wer sich die Karte mal anschaut, der stellt fest dass diese Orte auch relativ klein sind.
Auch müssen wir Angler nicht jeden See befischen den wir finden, noch dazu sind die meisten die im Müritz-Nationalpark liegen relativ uninteressant, bis auf paar Ausnahmen.

Und nochmal: Die Müritz gehört nicht zum Müritz-Nationalpark.
Also mal ganz geschmeidig bleiben, der Angelurlaub ist sicher


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

1..:
Wäre es schon alles verboten, müssten die Ökomanen ja nicht erst die Verbote fordern.

2.:
Es gibt praktisch kein Gewässer, dass nicht in irgendeinem Schutzgebiet liegt.

Wer nicht begreifen kann oder will, dass diese Verbotsorgie wie hier immer nur ein Anfang sein wird und immer schneller immer weitere "Schutz- und Verbotsgebiete" folgen werden (siehe Angelverbote Natura2000 Niedersachsen, Angelverbote AWZ Ostsee etc.), dass explizit auch Angeln verboten werden soll (siehe Texte); Menschen ausgesperrt statt eingebunden,  der braucht sich am Ende nicht wundern, wenn er mal als Caster aufwacht, wenn er am Abend zuvor noch als Angler ins Bett ging. 

Im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (§1 (1), 3.) ist ausdrücklich auch der Schutz der Natur zur Erholung verankert, nicht die Aussperrung von Menschen - und Angeln ist das Bild überhaupt von der Erholung in der Natur..

Da KANN und DARF es nicht sein, dass Angeln verboten und Angler ausgesperrt werden.

Angeln und Angler müssen geschützt und gefördert werden!

Wer sich hier beugt, nicht offensiv rausgeht (siehe Niedersachsen bei Angelverboten Natura2000) sondern nur nicht wahrnehmbar intern rumeiert wie LAV MeckPomm oder der DAFV, der braucht sich nachher nicht wundern, wenn es Ökomanen, Ökoterroristen und Spendensammelmafia immer mehr gelingt, Menschen auszusperren.

Naturschutz darf Angler nicht aussperren, sondern muss Angeln als eine der naturverträglichsten Nutzungs- und Erholungsformen fördern!

In vielen Nationalparks in den USA z. B. dient Angeln und Jagen in Nationalparks mit zur Finanzierung (> Yellowstone, ältester Nationalpark der Welt) - finde ich cleverer als die bürokrateutonische Verbotsorgie der spendesammelnden Schützerindustrie und ihrer willfährigen parlamentarischen Helfershelfer!

Hier muss ein klares Umdenken in Deutschland einsetzen.

Auch in der Politik, die sich oft genug von diesen "alles-ausser-Menschen-schützenden-Soja-Salafisten" am Nasenring durch die Manege ziehen lassen..


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



hardanger2002 schrieb:


> Wo wird das hinführen ?
> Leben nur noch im Ghetto und Verlassen desselben nur noch
> mit Passierschein des BUND oder PETA ?



In der Argumentation verwendbares sehr schön gezeichnetes plakatives Bild zum Aussperren des Menschen aus der Natur!


----------



## Angler2097 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Am Edersee geht's jetzt auch ab. Bald kann man nur noch an irgendwelchen Puffanlagen fischen. Wo soll das Alles hinführen? |uhoh:


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Oviwahn schrieb:


> Befriedete Zonen sollen eben geschaffen werden und das ist auch gut so. der Mensch muss nicht immer 100% alles kontrollieren, paar Rückzugsorte für die Tiere muss es auch geben ...


"Muss" es das?
Wenn ja, welche (wissenschaftlich begründeten) Grundlage definiert den Schutz "wie, was, wo, wann" & wer entscheidet dann?
Zumindest das sollte geklärt sein, bevor man sich an Verbote macht.


----------



## Ørret (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

"befriedeten Zonen"...... Klingt so als würde Krieg gegen Angler und Jäger geführt#q


----------



## Sharpo (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Und wieviel Rückzugsgebiete?

Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt wieviel von diesen Rückzugsgebieten erst durch Anglerhand schützendswert wurden....
Wird so mancher Schutz ein wenig lächerlich.


----------



## cafabu (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

In einer nicht so fernen Zukunft:
Pappa und Sohn schauen aus dem Raumschiff. 
Sohn: Pappa was ist das?
Pappa: Das ist die Erde, Naturschutzgebiet, betreten verboten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



cafabu schrieb:


> Pappa: Das ist die Erde, Naturschutzgebiet, betreten verboten!


Oder nur mit nem Passierschein von NABU, BUND oder PETA.......

krieg schon wieder Blutdruck..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Oviwahn schrieb:


> Also zur Müritz: Dieser See gehört *nicht *zum Müritz-Nationalpark dazu, sondern nur ein kleiner Teil des Ostufers und dieser ist bereits Vogelschutzgebiet, Sport und Freizeitaktivitäten sind dort bereits seit Jahren nicht gestattet.
> Somit bleibt alles wie es ist.
> 
> *Im* Nationalpark liegen allerdings Seen die von der Fischerei Müritz-Plau GmbH betrieben werden, die Pachtverträge dieser Seen werden nicht verlängert, schon seit Jahren nicht.
> ...



So siehts aus, ich verstehe bis heute nicht, warum die ganzen Touris bei uns durch einen Nationalpark radeln dürfen. Es gibt soviel Natur dort, da kann man den Bereich ruhig mal völlig in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

da dürfen auch Einheimische nicht "radeln" und es geht nicht ums "radeln" , sondern am Ende um menschliche Nullnutzung...

Und wie schon gesagt zu diesem Posting:
1..:
Wäre es schon alles verboten, müssten die Ökomanen ja nicht erst die Verbote fordern.

2.:
Es gibt praktisch kein Gewässer, dass nicht in irgendeinem Schutzgebiet liegt.

Wer nicht begreifen kann oder will, dass diese Verbotsorgie wie hier immer nur ein Anfang sein wird und immer schneller immer weitere "Schutz- und Verbotsgebiete" folgen werden (siehe Angelverbote Natura2000 Niedersachsen, Angelverbote AWZ Ostsee etc.), dass explizit auch Angeln verboten werden soll (siehe Texte); Menschen ausgesperrt statt eingebunden, der braucht sich am Ende nicht wundern, wenn er mal als Caster aufwacht, wenn er am Abend zuvor noch als Angler ins Bett ging. 

Im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (§1 (1), 3.) ist ausdrücklich auch der Schutz der Natur zur Erholung verankert, nicht die Aussperrung von Menschen - und Angeln ist das Bild überhaupt von der Erholung in der Natur..

Da KANN und DARF es nicht sein, dass Angeln verboten und Angler ausgesperrt werden.

Angeln und Angler müssen geschützt und gefördert werden!

Wer sich hier beugt, nicht offensiv rausgeht (siehe Niedersachsen bei Angelverboten Natura2000) sondern nur nicht wahrnehmbar intern rumeiert wie LAV MeckPomm oder der DAFV, der braucht sich nachher nicht wundern, wenn es Ökomanen, Ökoterroristen und Spendensammelmafia immer mehr gelingt, Menschen auszusperren.

Naturschutz darf Angler nicht aussperren, sondern muss Angeln als eine der naturverträglichsten Nutzungs- und Erholungsformen fördern!

In vielen Nationalparks in den USA z. B. dient Angeln und Jagen in Nationalparks mit zur Finanzierung (> Yellowstone, ältester Nationalpark der Welt) - finde ich cleverer als die bürokrateutonische Verbotsorgie der spendesammelnden Schützerindustrie und ihrer willfährigen parlamentarischen Helfershelfer!

Hier muss ein klares Umdenken in Deutschland einsetzen.

Auch in der Politik, die sich oft genug von diesen "alles-ausser-Menschen-schützenden-Soja-Salafisten" am Nasenring durch die Manege ziehen lassen..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da dürfen auch Einheimische nicht "radeln" und es geht nicht ums "radeln" , sondern am Ende um menschliche Nullnutzung...
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt zu diesem Posting:
> 1..:
> ...




 Thomas dein wiederholtes Textkopieren ändert nix an der Tatsache, das im Nationalpark, diese Verbote mitunter sowieso schon bestanden-warum hast du das bisher noch nicht angeprangert? Wusstest du es gar nicht, dass es dort Verbote gab? Und ich glaube kaum, dass es schlimm ist, in diesem Fall beim Müritznationalpark, eben zu sagen alle eingeschlossenen Gewässer dürfen nicht mehr beangelt werden, da bisher viele der Gewässer eh nur mit Sondergenehmigung beangelt werden durften-so von wegen ich kenne da einen besser, deshalb habe ich den Schein für den See bekommen. Den Nationalpark schützen, super, es gibt genug Gewässer, vor allem die Müritz, die du ja so reißerisch in deiner Überschrift gewählt hast, welche überhaupt nicht weiter betroffen ist, aber erhöht die Aufrufzahlen, wenn man den größten Binnensee Deutschlands in die Überschrift packt und schreibt, das angeln dort wird verboten!|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

dann lies die Texte, was die alles vorhaben noch.

Wäre es alles verboten, wie Du meinst, bräuchten sie es ja nicht zu fordern...

Und wenn Du nicht mehr als Überschriften liest und Texte auf Grafiken (Platz ist da immer beschränkt), ist das Dein Problem, nicht meines.

Artikel ist klar und eindeutig, mit allen Links zu den Quellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Nur um klar zu machen, dass Angeln noch immer 2017 problemlos möglich ist und es hier um weitere, drohende Einschränkungen und Verbote geht!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Meldung der Redaktion!*
> 
> Unabhängig von der Diskussion um drohende Einschränkungen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326548) im Nationalpark Müritz *kann definitiv an folgenden Gewässern der Müritzfischer 2017 problemlos geangelt werden!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *dann lies die Texte*, was die alles vorhaben noch.
> 
> Wäre es alles verboten, wie Du meinst, bräuchten sie es ja nicht zu fordern...
> 
> ...




 Thomas, dann tue doch bitte was, von deinem Geblubber und Rumgehetze hier hat sich bisher auch noch nix geändert oder?!


----------



## raubangler (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und ich glaube kaum, dass es schlimm ist, in diesem Fall beim Müritznationalpark, eben zu sagen alle eingeschlossenen Gewässer dürfen nicht mehr beangelt werden...



Nöh, ist überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn etwas nicht mehr beangelt werden darf.
Gibt ja auch ausreichend Gewässer, wo solche Bestimmungen wieder gelockert werden.
Liest man ja täglich.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



raubangler schrieb:


> Nöh, ist überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn etwas nicht mehr beangelt werden darf.
> *Gibt ja auch ausreichend Gewässer*, wo solche Bestimmungen wieder gelockert werden.
> Liest man ja täglich.




 Genau das ist in diesem Fall genau der Punkt.


----------



## raubangler (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Genau das ist in diesem Fall genau der Punkt.



Was wurde denn dort gelockert?

Es gibt vielleicht noch gefühlt ausreichend Gewässer in einigen Ecken.
Aber die Anzahl ist leider endlich.
Und jedes Jahr gibt es weitere Einschränkungen.
Rein mathematisch hat man dann irgendwann die Nulllinie erreicht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



raubangler schrieb:


> *Was wurde denn dort gelockert?*
> 
> Es gibt vielleicht noch gefühlt ausreichend Gewässer in einigen Ecken.
> Aber die Anzahl ist leider endlich.
> ...



Was willst du mit deinen Lockerungen, da habe ich nix von gesagt.
 Aber in einem Nationalpark wo eben nur ganz wenige angeln dürfen, dafür Sondergenehmigungen bekommen usw. kann man es eben auch verkraften, das Angeln an den Gewässern ganz einzustellen, vor allem bei der restlichen großen Auswahl. Keine Fahrzeuge mehr im Nationalpark usw.

 Aber Lockerungen wenn ich recht überlege, ich darf an der Seenplatte mit drei angeln gleichzeitig fischen, schleppen, vom Boot aus angeln usw usw, glaube es gibt nicht viele Bereiche wo du so wenige Einschränkungen auf deiner Erlaubniskarte findest wie dort-ganz wichtig-keine Hechtschonzeit.


----------



## raubangler (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ....
> Aber in einem Nationalpark wo eben nur ganz wenige angeln dürfen, dafür Sondergenehmigungen bekommen usw. kann man es eben auch verkraften, das Angeln an den Gewässern ganz einzustellen.....



Mit dieser Sozialneid-Logik kann man fast alle Pachtgewässer dichtmachen.

Ist doch schön, dass dort noch geangelt werden darf.
Auch wenn ich das wohl nicht dürfte, freue ich mich für die, die es dürfen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



raubangler schrieb:


> Mit dieser Sozialneid-Logik kann man fast alle Pachtgewässer dichtmachen.
> 
> *Ist doch schön, dass dort noch geangelt werden darf*.
> Auch wenn ich das wohl nicht dürfte, freue ich mich für die, die es dürfen.



Wegen mir kann da angeln wer will, nur meine Definition von einem Nationalpark in dessen Bereich besonderer Schutz besteht ist etwas anders-dort haben Menschen und Fahrzeuge nix zu suchen.


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Was kümmern mich so ein paar undifferenzierte und pauschale Gewässersperrungen fürs Angeln?

Hier ne aktuelle Freigabe und ein für die Zukunft tragfähiges Modell für uns alle und das ungeliebte Ausweichen aufs Casting mit den nun einmal schon vorhandenen Ruten und Rollen hat sich auch erledigt. 

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/show_picture.pl?l=deutsch&rais=1&oiu=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.windeln.de%2Fwindeln-media%2Fc4%2F82%2Ff4%2Fe4%2F55c25894e4b09205e4f482c4.1000x1000.jpg&sp=49cbef24832a4b998208190e75a974a3

Hey, und die Dorschquote ist mir auch gerade Latte!


----------



## Eisbär14 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Welch Ironie.....


----------



## Eisbär14 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

@ Thomas ....
ich kann überhaupt nicht soviel fressen wie ich kotzen könnte.
Die haben doch den Schuss nicht gehört. #q
Da du ja einer ganzen Menge Leute ständig und energisch auf den Sack gehst #6 l
könntest du doch mal unsere Landesoberfutzis in MV um eine Stellungnahme zur Thematik bitten. Schließlich werben sie ja für MV als Angelurlaubsland  Nr 1.


----------



## Meefo 46 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Moin noch Angler.

Die einschränkungen werden doch nicht weniger und wer jetzt 

noch nicht wach geworden ist dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Nicht nur |krach:Handeln ist gefragt.

Ich bin auf der Angeldemo.


Gruss Jochen


----------



## raubangler (4. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wegen mir kann da angeln wer will, nur meine Definition von einem Nationalpark in dessen Bereich besonderer Schutz besteht ist etwas anders-dort haben Menschen und Fahrzeuge nix zu suchen.



Super Argument.
Die Angler/Menschen stören also die Natur.
Womit wir ganz schnell bei den FFH-Gebieten sind.
Die klingen eigentlich noch viel schutzbedürftiger, als so ein Park.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Vogel-, Gewässerschutz nicht zu vergessen. Bei uns in BW liegen über 90 der Gewässer in irgendwelchen Schutzgebieten..

Wehret den Anfängen..

Wenn Ökomanen und Spendensammelmafia wie hier weitere Angelverbote und Einschränkungen fordern, fordere ich eben Verbot und Einschränkung der spendensammelnden Schützerindustire, Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit und wie bei anderen profitorientierten Konzernen auch die volle Steuerlast für NABU, BUND, WWF, Greenpeace und Konsorten..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



raubangler schrieb:


> Super Argument.
> Die Angler/Menschen stören also die Natur.
> Womit wir ganz schnell bei den FFH-Gebieten sind.
> Die klingen eigentlich noch viel schutzbedürftiger, als so ein Park.



Willst du es nicht verstehen?! Der Müritznationalpark besteht seit zig Jahren, mit Kerngebieten, wo schon zig Jahre keine Menschen mehr gewesen sein sollten, außer die Parkranger, dieser Nationalpark wird aber eben in einigen Bereichen (Radfahrer, Wanderer) genutzt, was nun für den Nationalparkteil  nicht mehr sein soll-ist doch super, ein Flächenland wie MV wo es einen Müritznationalpark gibt, der dann eben völlig in Ruhe gelassen wird, während man wie eh und je 500m weiter seinem Hobby und Spaß auf und am Wasser fröhnen kann.


 Ich glaube viele von euch verwechseln da ihre eigene Umgebung, viele Menschen, Häuser so weit das Auge reicht und ab und an mal ne ausgebaggerte Pfütze zum angeln, mit der Pampe Mecklenburgs.
 Als kleines Beispiel, in Hamburg leben mehr Leute als in ganz MV und nun wollt ihr behaupten, wenn ein Nationalpark nicht beangelt werden soll, was eh kaum geschieht ist dies der Untergang?! 
 Zumindest seid ihr da Konform mit vielen Leuten die dort drüben leben und erzählen, das ihr Land islamisiert wird-bei einstelligen Ausländeranteilen.


----------



## Daphnien (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Moin, es ist wie immer sehr leicht darüber zu schreiben, wenn man nicht selber betroffen ist. Klar wäre es besser, den ganzen Osten zum Naturschutzgebiet zu erklären und komischerweise scheinen dort auch die Politiker schneller auf jeden Pups zu hören, den BUND und co. lassen.
Für die dort Lebenden könnte es aber Einschränkungen bedeuten, die du scheinbar mit völligem Desinteresse betrachtest. Viele Menschen haben sich am See ein kleines Erholungsgebiet geschaffen, haben dort kleine Häuschen oder Gärten oder einen festen Platz auf einem Campingplatz oder nur einen kleinen Steg, der von zu Hause ohne lange Anfahrt zu erreichen ist, egal wie, nun dürfen sie nicht mehr ans Wasser ( Komplettnutzungsverbot beinhaltet dann evtl. auch ein Badeverbot ). Welchen Erholungszweck hat man denn dann noch. Wasser vor der Nase, ein Steg am Ufer und zum Angeln muß ich 20 km fahren es sind eben nicht die von dir sinnfrei genannten 500m.
Und welchen Sinn macht deine Ausländerargumentation ???
Im globalem Maßstab mag ein kleiner Ökobereich lächerlich erscheinen aber für die vor Ort betroffenen kann die Sache schon ganz anders aussehen. Aber da es ja nicht dich betrifft ist es auch einfach für dich diese Pläne zu akzeptieren

Aber so ist er der deutsche Michel, solange man ihn in Ruhe läßt, sind ihm Bedürfnisse und Probleme anderer egal. Gruß Peter


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Hallo 50er-Jäger,



> Willst du es nicht verstehen?! Der Müritznationalpark besteht seit zig  Jahren, mit Kerngebieten, wo schon zig Jahre keine Menschen mehr gewesen  sein sollten, außer die Parkranger, dieser Nationalpark wird aber eben  in einigen Bereichen (Radfahrer, Wanderer) genutzt, was nun für den  Nationalparkteil  nicht mehr sein soll-ist doch super, ein Flächenland  wie MV wo es einen Müritznationalpark gibt, der dann eben völlig in Ruhe  gelassen wird, während man wie eh und je 500m weiter seinem Hobby und  Spaß auf und am Wasser fröhnen kann.


sicher ist deine Argumentation nachvollziehbar. *Allerdings *wird dies dann nicht so argumentativ für andere Landesteile ins Feld geführt werden.

Hier wird einfach der Müritznational-Park als Leuchturm für den Sieg von Peta, Nabu und BUND und das Ergebnis -> totales Nutzungsverbot platziert. Egal was tatsächlich bei euch dazu geführt hat -> der Fuß ist in der Tür, dass solche Totalverbote zum gesellschaftlichen Mainstream gehören. 

Und ich sehe auch die Gefahr, dass hier zum Ungunsten der Angler (insbesondere ohne wirkliche Verbandsvertretung ) dann die Dämme brechen. Nicht eurer Park ist hier der Punkt - sondern die Auswirkungen solcher Entscheidungen für die Argumentation der Angel-Feinde in anderen Teilen Deutschlands.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Daphnien schrieb:


> Moin, es ist wie immer sehr leicht darüber zu schreiben, wenn man nicht selber betroffen ist. Klar wäre es besser, den ganzen Osten zum Naturschutzgebiet zu erklären und komischerweise scheinen dort auch die Politiker schneller auf jeden Pups zu hören, den BUND und co. lassen.
> Für die dort Lebenden könnte es aber Einschränkungen bedeuten, die du scheinbar mit völligem Desinteresse betrachtest. Viele Menschen haben sich am See ein kleines Erholungsgebiet geschaffen, haben dort kleine Häuschen oder Gärten oder einen festen Platz auf einem Campingplatz oder nur einen kleinen Steg, der von zu Hause ohne lange Anfahrt zu erreichen ist, egal wie, nun dürfen sie nicht mehr ans Wasser ( Komplettnutzungsverbot beinhaltet dann evtl. auch ein Badeverbot ). Welchen Erholungszweck hat man denn dann noch. Wasser vor der Nase, ein Steg am Ufer und zum Angeln muß ich 20 km fahren es sind eben nicht die von dir sinnfrei genannten 500m.
> Und welchen Sinn macht deine Ausländerargumentation ???
> Im globalem Maßstab mag ein kleiner Ökobereich lächerlich erscheinen aber für die vor Ort betroffenen kann die Sache schon ganz anders aussehen. Aber da es ja nicht dich betrifft ist es auch einfach für dich diese Pläne zu akzeptieren
> ...


 
 Falls du mein Profil gelesen hast, gebe mal die PLZ 17207 bei Google ein, dann weißt du wie sehr mich die Sache NICHT betrifft...|kopfkrat


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo 50er-Jäger,
> 
> sicher ist deine Argumentation nachvollziehbar. *Allerdings *wird dies dann nicht so argumentativ für andere Landesteile ins Feld geführt werden.
> 
> ...



Das es in der derzeitigen Situation ein falsches Signal sendet steht außer Frage, da hätte viel früher anders reagiert werden müssen in meinen Augen. Für mich sind Nationalparks wie der an der Müritz ein Bereich, der sich völlig selbst überlassen sein sollte, ohne irgendeinen Einfluss, dies hätte von Anfang an, als er gegründet wurde so sein müssen finde ich und nicht mit Ausnahmeregelungen stattfinden müssen.
 Gleichzeitig sehe ich die vielen Gewässer, welche durch Angler überhaupt erst zum Leben erweckt wurden, die sauber sind, durch die Arbeitseinsätze usw. Solche "Räume" nun durch FFH Gebiete oder der Natura2000 Richtlinie zu schließen ist völliger Quatsch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Es haben anscheinend immer noch nicht alle verstanden, dass es Organisationen in Deutschland gibt, die das Angeln vollständig verbieten wollen und die Politik da mitspielt, weil Naturschutz "schick" ist. Deshalb haben bestimmte Organisationen einen Zulauf- mit ein paar Euro im Jahr und ein paar Klicks auf die Facebookseite der Organisation tue ich etwas gutes für die Natur und bereinige mein schlechtes Gewissen, nach meinem Einsatz von "RoundUp" im eigenen Garten. So einfach ist das!

Natürlich nehmen sich die Organisationen die "weichen" Ziele zuerst vor, also die Ziele, die mit dem wenigsten Aufwand zu Verbotszonen erklärt werden können. Alle anderen gebiete folgen Step by Step. Aussperren vm Menschen aus der Natur- vielen ist das in diesem Land egal, weil vor TV und PC die Natur in den meisten Fällen doch keine Rolle spielt. Und wenn Natur, dann die Kinder ins Auto gepackt und in den eingezäunten Wildpark oder an den Badesee. Ja, wen interessiert der Wald und der Naturpark um die Ecke.

Die Damen und Herren von Nabu und Co sollten die Wanderstiefel anziehen, weg vom Schreibtisch und die wenigen Übeltäter, die sich nicht an Regeln halten, greifen und zur Rechenschaft ziehen. Aber pauschal den Menschen mit Hilfe der Politik aus der Naturnutzung aussperren- nein, das darf in diesem Land nicht passieren. Denn auch Angler haben Rechte!

Darum den 22. April 2017 auf Fehmarn ganz dick im Terminkalender anstreichen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

So ist das!!!!!


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Hallo,



> Gleichzeitig sehe ich die vielen Gewässer, welche durch Angler überhaupt  erst zum Leben erweckt wurden, die sauber sind, durch die  Arbeitseinsätze usw. Solche "Räume" nun durch FFH Gebiete oder der  Natura2000 Richtlinie zu schließen ist völliger Quatsch.


Aber genau für diese Bereiche wird hier der Dosenöffner geschmiedet. 



> Die Damen und Herren von Nabu und Co sollten die Wanderstiefel anziehen,  weg vom Schreibtisch und die wenigen Übeltäter, die sich nicht an  Regeln halten, greifen und zur Rechenschaft ziehen. Aber pauschal den  Menschen mit Hilfe der Politik aus der Naturnutzung aussperren- nein,  das darf in diesem Land nicht passieren. Denn auch Angler haben Rechte!


Warum ? und Nein ! Wieso sollten die die Wanderstiefel anziehen, wenn Angel aus deren Sicht generell abgeschafft werden muss. Wenn niemand die Natur nutzen soll - wieso sollen die einzelne Übertäter suchen. Wir Naturnutzer sind bei denen allgemein das Übel.

Und jeden Fingerbreit, denn wir nachgeben müssen - wegen unfähigen Verbänden usw. werden wir nie wieder zurück gewinnen :-(


----------



## angler1996 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

ich find's immer toll, was über Rückzugsräume für Tiere zu schwafeln und meine Rückzugsräume immer weiter zu beschränken. Wozu ? wozu braucht es Insellösungen für theoretisch dort vorbeikommende Kröten , die eh kein Mensch sehen soll, weil er darf ja nicht hin. Solche Projekte sind einfach Müll!
 Gruß A.


----------



## Daphnien (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

@50- Jäger

 Ich wußte bereits wohin die PLZ gehört aber das ändert nichts an der sinnfreien 500m oder Ausländerargumentation. Du wohnst nicht dort und hast wahrscheinlich keinerlei Einschränkungen durch das Verbot. Aber die Leute die dort wohnen oder dort ihre Ferienhäuser besitzen werden dann evtl. viel an Lebens- und Angelsportqualität einbüßen.
 Und die Müritz ist nur der Anfang, wenn das durchgeht, wird der Nabu und co. doch nicht ruhen, dann ist das nächste Gebiet dran und wenn es nach denen geht bis zum völligen Verbot des Angelsports. Bist du wirklich so naiv zu glauben, daß nach dem Verbot an der Müritz Schluss ist, dann folgen andere Seen, die Havel, die Spree und irgendwann auch die Leine und Seen um Hannover.
 Das Ziel dieser Organisationen heißt ganz klar - Abschaffung des Angelsports und jeder noch so kleine Gewinn führt uns dem einen Schritt näher.   Gruß Peter


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Daphnien schrieb:


> @50- Jäger
> 
> Ich wußte bereits wohin die PLZ gehört aber das ändert nichts an der sinnfreien 500m oder Ausländerargumentation. Du wohnst nicht dort und hast wahrscheinlich keinerlei Einschränkungen durch das Verbot. Aber die Leute die dort wohnen oder dort ihre Ferienhäuser besitzen werden dann evtl. viel an Lebens- und Angelsportqualität einbüßen.
> Und die Müritz ist nur der Anfang, wenn das durchgeht, wird der Nabu und co. doch nicht ruhen, dann ist das nächste Gebiet dran und wenn es nach denen geht bis zum völligen Verbot des Angelsports. Bist du wirklich so naiv zu glauben, daß nach dem Verbot an der Müritz Schluss ist, dann folgen andere Seen, die Havel, die Spree und irgendwann auch die Leine und Seen um Hannover.
> Das Ziel dieser Organisationen heißt ganz klar - Abschaffung des Angelsports und jeder noch so kleine Gewinn führt uns dem einen Schritt näher. Gruß Peter





Hier in dem Thema geht es um die Bereiche, die auf der ersten Seite genannt sind-es ändert sich also nix, bis auf die Aufhebungen der Sondergenhmigungen die bisher für einige Personen bestanden-welche in meinen Augen gar keine Genehmigungen hätten bekommen sollen-siehe mein Post oben, was ich von einem Nationalpark verstehe.

Und was ist so sinnlos an der 500m Argumentation?!
Da du anscheinend mit dem Internet umgehen kannst, schaue doch wo die Grenzen des NP verlaufen, wo welche Wasserfläche betroffen ist-diese Wasserflächen der Müritz sind seit Jahren nicht beangelbar, aufgrund des Naturschutzes- und liegen sowie so in den völligen Flachwasserbereichen, wo es mit dem Boot nicht möglich ist zu angeln.

Nochmal, weitere Verbote sind der falsche Weg, bestehende aber nun durchzusetzen wie in diesem Fall und etwas zu "verschärfen" für mich der völlig richtige Ansatz.


 Zu deinem Absatz mit Ferienhäuser usw. informiere dich bitte erst mal-Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Im Bereich Recklinghausen soll die Lippe für Angler und Kanufahrer komplett gesperrt werden.
> Gastkartenfür Angler  für die Lippe gibt es auch schon lange nicht mehr.
> Am Rhein wurden vor einigen Jahren ganze Uferabschnitte für Angler gesperrt und auch an Strecken wo noch geangelt werden darf die Zufahrt extrem eingeschränkt bzw. unmöglich gemacht.
> 
> ...


Die einen Angler begreifens - den anderen Sport- und Angelfischern reicht am Ende halt auch Casting...


----------



## gründler (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Daphnien schrieb:


> @50- Jäger
> 
> dann folgen andere Seen, die Havel, die Spree und irgendwann auch die *Leine und Seen um Hannover.*




Ähm man hat uns hier schon fast bis auf die Schuhe beschnitten was NSG's Verbote und co. betrifft und ständig werden die erweitert.
Kühe dürfen die Nester auf Wiesen platt machen,Angler haben an und auf der Wiese und anderen Gebieten nix mehr zu suchen.

Erst letztes Jahr haben wir neue NSG's Zonen 3 dazu bekommen und man will noch weitere erschliessen.



#h


----------



## Sharpo (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die einen Angler begreifens - den anderen Sport- und Angelfischern reicht am Ende halt auch Casting...



Sorry, hab es wieder gelöscht. War ja eher Offtopic.


----------



## -MW- (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Daphnien schrieb:


> Und die Müritz ist nur der Anfang, wenn das durchgeht, wird der Nabu und co. doch nicht ruhen, dann ist das nächste Gebiet dran und wenn es nach denen geht bis zum völligen Verbot des Angelsports.


 
 Genau das ist ja das Problem, immer mehr & mehr Einschränkungen durch wahnsinnige Öko-Organisationen die Angler leider als Feinde sehen#q und relativ professionell negative PR gegen Angeln und Jagen betreiben#d


----------



## Daphnien (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

@50-Jäger 
 zum Nationalpark gehören über 100 Seen und es sind nicht nur drei Angler oder Fischer an diesen Seen und du willst mir erklären, das niemand an den über hundert Seen sein Häuschen hat ? Und nehm mal den Ort Kratzeburg, die dürfen definitiv weiter als 500m fahren wenn die dortigen Angler das Naturschutzgebiet verlassen müssen. 
 Wer kümmert sich denn darum, das kleine Seen nicht völlig zu wachsen und Fische dort einen Lebensraum behalten -  der NABU - wohl kaum. Komm mal nach Bayern und schau dir solch Ökoseen an - Zugewachsen, voll schlammiger Suppe in denen bestimmt keine Fische mehr existieren,       " Dafür finden sie jetzt eine Vielzahl anderer Tierarten " - klar Mücken in Massen. 
 Die ganzen Beschränkungen sind doch mittlerweile ein Witz, wir dürfen bei uns bis August keine künstlichen Köder oder toten Fisch verwenden ( Blinker, Gummis ...), nicht auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch angeln, müssen um 1 Uhr ( ich weiß es geht noch schlimmer ) aufhören mit Nachtangeln. Die Verbote werden von Jahr zu Jahr verschärft und im gleichen Maß werden die Kosten für die Berechtigung erhöht. Aber wenn es darum geht für Ordnung und Sauberkeit zu sorgen, dann dürfen wir Angler ran und noch nie habe ich dabei jemanden vom NABU getroffen. Ich denke wir sind weit genug und eine weitere Verschärfung des Naturschutzes bedeutet auch langsam das Ende des Hobbyangelns. 
 Ich denke, daß es keinen stört, wenn die paar Berechtigten weiter ihrem Hobby nach gehen.
 Gruß Peter


----------



## gründler (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

.......Man kann von heute auf morgen gewisse Dinge nicht komplett abschaffen/verbieten...man kann sie aber soweit Stk.für Stk über Generationen Reglementieren und Untergraben bis es sich von alleine einstellt.......



#h


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Daphnien schrieb:


> @50-Jäger
> zum Nationalpark gehören über 100 Seen und es sind nicht nur drei Angler oder Fischer an diesen Seen und du willst mir erklären, das niemand an den über hundert Seen sein Häuschen hat ? Und nehm mal den Ort Kratzeburg, die dürfen definitiv weiter als 500m fahren wenn die dortigen Angler das Naturschutzgebiet verlassen müssen.
> Wer kümmert sich denn darum, das kleine Seen nicht völlig zu wachsen und Fische dort einen Lebensraum behalten - der NABU - wohl kaum. Komm mal nach Bayern und schau dir solch Ökoseen an - Zugewachsen, voll schlammiger Suppe in denen bestimmt keine Fische mehr existieren, " Dafür finden sie jetzt eine Vielzahl anderer Tierarten " - klar Mücken in Massen.
> Die ganzen Beschränkungen sind doch mittlerweile ein Witz, wir dürfen bei uns bis August keine künstlichen Köder oder toten Fisch verwenden ( Blinker, Gummis ...), nicht auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch angeln, müssen um 1 Uhr ( ich weiß es geht noch schlimmer ) aufhören mit Nachtangeln. Die Verbote werden von Jahr zu Jahr verschärft und im gleichen Maß werden die Kosten für die Berechtigung erhöht. Aber wenn es darum geht für Ordnung und Sauberkeit zu sorgen, dann dürfen wir Angler ran und noch nie habe ich dabei jemanden vom NABU getroffen. Ich denke wir sind weit genug und eine weitere Verschärfung des Naturschutzes bedeutet auch langsam das Ende des Hobbyangelns.
> ...




Ja siehst du, so schlimm ist es bei euch, in Hannover auch, an der Müritz eben nicht und warum? weil dort Regeln getroffen wurden, aber mit Verstand,von Leuten die Ahnung haben-zusammen mit den Leuten die Entscheidungen treffen.
Keine Hechtschonzeit, dafür hohes Mindestmaß und Entnahmefenster usw...


 Und wenn ich eben auf die Schnelle richtig geschaut habe, liegt dein Kratzeburg im Nationalpark, aber selbst ist es keine Nationalparkfläche...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Manchmal sind mir Amis sympathisch - in den meisten Nationalparks ist Angeln erlaubt und erwünscht:
http://www.usatipps.de/reiseziele/nationalparks/aktivitaeten/

Die haben auch die längste Tradition (Yellwostone erster Nationalpark der Welt)...


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Hallo 50er-Jäger,



> , an der Müritz eben nicht und warum?


Mal schauen wenn die Öko-Terroristen in ein paar Jahren sagen, lass uns mal die Angelverbote an Fläche verdreifachen. Angler haben sich damals nicht gewehrt , Verband haben die eh nicht und das Hobby haben wir so in den Dreck gezogen .... das das alles paßt.

Aber bitte dann nicht heulen, wenn die jetzige Änderung als Begründung für die Umsetzung gilt. 

Ihr wart selber die Sargträger.

P.S: Ggf wäre ja eine sinnvolle Lösung um den ganzen Komplex eine Grenzsicherungsanlage zu bauen und die Bevölkerung raus zu machen. Dann wäre Ruhe.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. April 2017)

Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo 50er-Jäger,
> 
> Mal schauen wenn die Öko-Terroristen in ein paar Jahren sagen, lass uns mal die Angelverbote an Fläche verdreifachen. Angler haben sich damals nicht gewehrt , Verband haben die eh nicht und das Hobby haben wir so in den Dreck gezogen .... das das alles paßt.
> 
> ...




 Nochmal, vergleiche nicht eure Minibaggerlöcher oder Schifffahrtsstraßen(wozu die Müritz auch zählt), Kanäle mit den hiesigen Gewässern, hier ist eine riesige Fischerei Pächter und nicht irgendwelche Angelvereine. Diese Fischerei ist Alleinpächter von über 30000ha Wasserfläche-gibt's soviel Naturwasser überhaupt im restlichen Deutschland|kopfkrat und denen wird man nicht mal eben so wegen ein paar Witzfiguren etwas wegnehmen und ihnen massiv schaden, denn diese Fischerei sorgt für viele Arbeitsplätze in einer Region wo es sonst wenig gibt. Fischerei und Politik, Verantwortliche arbeiten hier sehr beispielhaft zusammen,da sollten sich die Regionen im Süden und auch das Ausland Bayern lieber etwas von abschauen.



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo 50er-Jäger,
> 
> Mal schauen wenn die Öko-Terroristen in ein paar Jahren sagen, lass uns mal die Angelverbote an Fläche verdreifachen. Angler haben sich damals nicht gewehrt , Verband haben die eh nicht und das Hobby haben wir so in den Dreck gezogen .... das das alles paßt.
> 
> ...




 Diese Sache wurde Jahrzehnte durchgeführt, nun könnt ihr legal und ohne eine Grenze durchfahren zu müssen, schauen welch tolle Natur sich entwickelt hat, dass "ihr" sie auch bereits zerstört, kann man in den letzten 10 Jahren deutlich sehen.#d


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Die Bundestagswahl wird vieles Regeln und dann in der Nachfolge die Länderwahlen. Grüne  = Splittergruppe und Ökoterroristen aus den Regierungen raus. Verbotsparteien werden keine Chancen bei den Wahlen haben. Und wenn ihr alle wählen geht und die Ökotaliban nicht wählt gehts noch besser.


----------



## Sharpo (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Nochmal, vergleiche nicht eure Minibaggerlöcher oder Schifffahrtsstraßen(wozu die Müritz auch zählt), Kanäle mit den hiesigen Gewässern, hier ist eine riesige Fischerei Pächter und nicht irgendwelche Angelvereine. Diese Fischerei ist Alleinpächter von über 30000ha Wasserfläche-gibt's soviel Naturwasser überhaupt im restlichen Deutschland|kopfkrat und denen wird man nicht mal eben so wegen ein paar Witzfiguren etwas wegnehmen und ihnen massiv schaden, denn diese Fischerei sorgt für viele Arbeitsplätze in einer Region wo es sonst wenig gibt. Fischerei und Politik, Verantwortliche arbeiten hier sehr beispielhaft zusammen,da sollten sich die Regionen im Süden und auch das Ausland Bayern lieber etwas von abschauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr oder WIR ALLE? |kopfkrat

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Behauptung..wurde gebaut um die Natur zu schützen.

Ich kenne den Spruch: "Schnauze halten, es könnte schlimmer kommen."

Und es kam schlimmer, von Jahr zu Jahr und immer hies es Schnauze halten.


Kein Wunder das drüben eines der wirtschaftl. schwächsten Gebiete in DE ist.

Nationalpark M.-V. Zutritt Verboten, Eltern haften für ihre Kinder.

lol


----------



## Maifliege (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Tja, ich wollte "drüben" einiges investieren... Jedenfalls in den Norden vor allem um zu angeln. Zusätzlich Häuschen am Wasser etc. Das ist dann jetzt gestorben. 
Auch eine Massnahme zur Aktivierung wirtschaftlich benachteiligter Regionen. Bravo!
Dann doch lieber Fünen als Rügen! Ich hab ja (noch) die Wahl wohin ich mein Geld bringe...


----------



## zokker (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo 50er-Jäger,
> 
> Mal schauen wenn die Öko-Terroristen in ein paar Jahren sagen, lass uns mal die Angelverbote an Fläche verdreifachen. Angler haben sich damals nicht gewehrt , Verband haben die eh nicht und das Hobby haben wir so in den Dreck gezogen .... das das alles paßt.



Das mach vielleicht auf deine Gegend passen.
Hier in MV hat Angeln noch einen guten Leumund. 
Das kommt durch die ländliche Struktur und die damit einhergehende Naturverbundenheit.


----------



## zokker (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das drüben eines der wirtschaftl. schwächsten Gebiete in DE ist.


Und ich finde das sowas von Super.


Maifliege schrieb:


> Tja, ich wollte "drüben" einiges investieren... Jedenfalls in den Norden vor allem um zu angeln. Zusätzlich Häuschen am Wasser etc. Das ist dann jetzt gestorben.
> Auch eine Massnahme zur Aktivierung wirtschaftlich benachteiligter Regionen. Bravo!
> Dann doch lieber Fünen als Rügen! Ich hab ja (noch) die Wahl wohin ich mein Geld bringe...


Ich kann hier, am Kummerower und Malchiner See, überall anlegen und an Land gehen. Es gibt kein Privatgrundstück mit "Betreten Verboten" Schild und das ist auch gut so. Dank Naturschutzgebiet darf hier nicht gebaut werden. 
Naturschutzgebiet ist mit 1000 Mal lieber als die Seen und die Ufer zu privatisieren.


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Hallo,

es ist ja alles gut und dann lassen wir es so |wavey:

Warum hab ich nur mit Walter Ulbrichts Tonlage den Satz im Ohr: Niemand hat die Absicht das Angel verbieten !

Und die Überschrift in diesem Thread ist falsch -> müsste heißen:

Angler zufrieden -endlich kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden


----------



## Maifliege (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

"am Wasser" heißt nicht zwingend erste Uferlinie mit Privatstrand... Aber für mich zwingend wäre die Fußläufigkeit zu fischbarem Gewässer. Also einige hundert Meter täten es schon. 
Aber für mich, am Ende meiner Lebensarbeitszeit, ein Grund da eben nicht hinzugehen. 
Wenn Du mir vor dreissig Jahren einen Job angeboten hättest wo zwar Wasser aber nix angeln und segeln?? Nö, da haben andere Regionen dann doch "Standortvorteile"...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Maifliege schrieb:


> "am Wasser" heißt nicht zwingend erste Uferlinie mit Privatstrand... Aber für mich zwingend wäre die Fußläufigkeit zu fischbarem Gewässer. Also einige hundert Meter täten es schon.
> Aber für mich, am Ende meiner Lebensarbeitszeit, ein Grund da eben nicht hinzugehen.
> Wenn Du mir vor dreissig Jahren einen Job angeboten hättest wo zwar Wasser aber nix angeln und segeln?? Nö, da haben andere Regionen dann doch "Standortvorteile"...



Und weil Angeln und Segeln wichtig ist, bist du in Idstein bei FFM gelandet?! Herrlich...wenn Leute die keine Ahnung vom Leben und Geschehen in MV haben sich von solchen Nachrichten direkt abschrecken lassen, somit bleibt genug Natur für die Einheimischen-leben wo andere Urlaub machen.

Denn so schlimm kann es in MV nicht sein, bei Millionen von Gästen jedes Jahr ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Natürlich ist es einfacher auf einen See zu verzichten wenn zig andere zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Maifliege (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

noch sind es vielleicht "Millionen" noch... Einfach weiter machen wie bisher, wird alles besser. Ganz sicher!
Sind eben einfach nur Gäste, weshalb? Weil sie wieder weg wollen! 
Und wenn sie aus welchen Gründen auch immer (angeln gehört dazu) nicht mehr so zahlreich kommen, oder nicht mehr zuziehen, gehört MV wieder "euch".
Schau einfach "hinter" die Botschaft! 
Trage die Folgen immer eingeschränkterer Naturnutzung in den betroffenen Gemeinden einmal zusammen. 
Weniger Bootsvermietung 
Weniger Radverleiher 
Weniger Sommergäste mit Pferden 
Weniger Reitschulen
Weniger Segelschulen
Weniger Übernachtungen
Weniger Gastronomie
Weniger Reit- und Radwege
Weniger
Weniger
Aber lieber 50er-Jäger Du wirst erklären von was es mehr (z. B. Lebensqualität oder so) geben wird bei euch wenn die Naturnutzung immer mehr eingeschränkt wird.
Danke


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manchmal sind mir Amis sympathisch - in den meisten Nationalparks ist Angeln erlaubt und erwünscht:
> http://www.usatipps.de/reiseziele/nationalparks/aktivitaeten/
> 
> Die haben auch die längste Tradition (Yellwostone erster Nationalpark der Welt)...



Ja, ist oft erlaubt. Mit Catch & Release-Pflicht! Womit wir wieder beim deutschen Problem wären ...


----------



## Maifliege (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Wichtig!
Die Pilzsammler (eine meiner "Lieblingstätigkeiten" in MV) hatte ich vergessen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Denn so schlimm kann es in MV nicht sein, bei Millionen von Gästen jedes Jahr ;-)



Deshalb ist MV auch das Bundesland mit den im Schnitt ärmsten Einwohnern in Deutschland. 

Wo Leute ausgesperrt werden, gehen weder Industrie noch Touristen hin. Hier in Franken gehen die Einwohner nicht ohne Grund gegen einen Nationalpark Steigerwald auf die Barrikaden. 

Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Deshalb ist MV auch das Bundesland mit den im Schnitt ärmsten Einwohnern in Deutschland.
> 
> Wo Leute ausgesperrt werden, gehen weder Industrie noch Touristen hin. Hier in Franken gehen die Einwohner nicht ohne Grund gegen einen Nationalpark Steigerwald auf die Barrikaden.
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach.



Wie viel Ahnung hast du von der Natur hier in MV? Die Leute hier sind arm weil es den Nationalpark gibt und weil es ihn gibt kommen keine Gäste? ! Wenn es darum geht wer wo Vorschriften und ausgesperrt wird, müssten in MV alle Millionäre sein. Ich glaube hier gibt es wohl die wenigsten Regeln bundesweit. Liegt eben daran, wo viel Land und wenig Leute, ist die Anzahl derer die unfähig sind gerade aus zu leben eben au h geringer.

Puh sorry für soviel Blödsinn reicht meine Phantasie nicht aus. 

@Maifliege wir reden hier vom bisher schon längst bestehenden Nationalpark, in dem gibt es keine Bootsverleiher usw also mach dir keine Sorgen, zum Rest lese Zokkers Beitrag.


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

_OT:_


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manchmal sind mir Amis sympathisch - in den meisten Nationalparks ist Angeln erlaubt und erwünscht:


Jau!
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/interview-ausgewandert-janbr-ohio-usa.html
_OT snell wieder wech_


----------



## raubangler (5. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Hier ist übrigens schön zu lesen, wie dieser Wahnsinn gegen den Willen der Bevölkerung ("die Akzeptanz in der Region war gering") auf der letzten Sitzung des DDR-Ministerrates (denen war da wohl vermutlich bereits alles ********gal) beschlossen wurde und dann mit Hilfe schlauer Besserwessis langfristig umgesetzt wurde.

http://www.foerderverein-mueritz-nationalpark.de/verein/geschichte.html

Vemutlich war das mit DDR-'Recht' auch einfacher machbar und wurde deshalb als letzte Aktion der DDR (auf wessen Veranlassung?) noch schnell ohne Mitwirkung der Bevölkerung durchgedrückt.


----------



## Eisbär14 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Ich hatte mir doch glatt die Mühe gemacht bezüglich dieser Angelegenheit hier,eine Mail an den LAV-MV zu schreiben und um Stellungnahme zur Sache gebeten.Mit der Maßgabe wie wird dort damit umgegangen.

_*Hier die Antwort:

...*_soviel dazu


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

wundert Dich aber jetzt nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## kanalfischer (18. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Hallo Zusammen,

ohne Worte was zur Zeit in unserer Szene abgeht und das Ende der Fahnstange ist sicherlich noch nicht erreicht. Mal gucken was es morgen zu lesen gibt wo demnächst das nächste Anelverbot eintreten soll. 
Was den JaBo betrifft, kann ich mir vorstellen (und das ist auch schon schlimm genug) es sich hier nur um den kleinen JaBo handelt da dieser zum National Park gehört, der Größe ist außen vor oder hat jemand andere Informationen?

Grüße Kiele


----------



## scp (18. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, die Ökomanen, die Tofu-Taliban und globulilgäubigen Aluhüte, die fangen jetzt echt an, Amok zu laufen..
> 
> Mehr schreib ich nicht, sonst geh ich in Knast............


Meinst Du wirklich,
 das mit dieser Argumentationkette irgendwo ernst genommen wirst.....
#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Solange solche Leute in Parlamente gewählt werden, die mit so abstrusen,  falschen, verfälschten oder falsch interpretierten Fakten nur so um sich schmeissen, mach ich mir um meine "Seriosität" keine Gedanken:
Dr. Wolfgang Weiß (Die Linke):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZkpOxYSB2A&feature=youtu.be

Landwirtschaftsminister Dr. Backhaus(SPD)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyfCgXAeo3I&feature=youtu.be


Das sind auch u. a. die Leute, die über die hier diskutierte Schutzgebietseinschränkungen beraten..

Die MUSSTE ernst nehmen mit den Verboten und Einschränkungen, welche die bringen - mich nun wirklich nicht, falls das angesichts all dieser Dinge ja scheinbar (Deine Frage) Deine einzige Sorge ist....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

also habe mir das jetzt reingezogen...und mir fällt auf wir haben ein gutmenschen im lager....dumm dümmer [edit by Admin - Nettiquette!]  ....schau dir die boddenflächer zu ddr zeiten an und jetzt wie weit alles gesperrt worden ist ALLES ZUM kotzen.....z.b.da wurde um die rügendammbrücke ein riesengroßes stück wasserfläche gesperrt mit welchen grund?????konnte mir bisher keiner sagen....aber hauptsache nicht angeln !!!!!!!!und so geht es weiter und weiter....
ein glück bin ich schon alt und sollte ich in den himmel kommen werde ich alle seen mit ....zuwerfen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Leute - nicht persönlich werden - editiert.
danke


----------



## gründler (19. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



esox02 schrieb:


> ein glück bin ich schon alt und sollte ich in den himmel kommen werde ich alle seen mit ....zuwerfen.....



Ne ne keine Rache Neid...etc. alles so lassen wie es gerade läuft.Nur so wird auch der letzte merken wo er am ende steht.

Wenn dein "feind" dir auf die linke backe haut,halt auch die rechte hin..........

#h


----------



## knaacki2000 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Tja, bei mir hat es zumindest schon dazu geführt, dass ich meine geplante Investition in ein Ferienhaus auf Rügen abgeblasen habe.

Nun investiere ich in Süd Schweden, an der Küste ohne tausend Einschränkungen, Entnahmepflicht etc. und kann mich noch weitgehend frei entfalten.:l

Aber in MV brummt ja die Wirtschaft....und auch auf Rügen braucht man im Herbst - Winter keine Angeltouristen....da kommen bestimmt zukünftig ersatzweise gaaanz viele Familien um die Küste zu beleben und die Gastronomie / Hotellerie und den Einzelhandel zu stärken.....

|kopfkratWenn radikale Kräfte ihre fundamentalistischen Ansichten rücksichtslos durchsetzen, dann ist da am Ende noch nie etwas positives bei raus gekommen!


----------



## ameisentattoo (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Scheinbar gibt es in MVP einige Verwirrungen.
Gerade einen Schein online bestellt.
Vorderseite:
Schleppen auf dem Tollensesee v. Mai-Sept verboten
Rückseite:
Schleppen auf dem Tollensesee v. Mai-Sept von 8:00-19:00 erlaubt
Nachgefragt:
"Noch" ist's erlaubt...


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> Vorderseite:
> Schleppen auf dem Tollensesee v. Mai-Sept verboten
> Rückseite:
> Schleppen auf dem Tollensesee v. Mai-Sept von 8:00-19:00 erlaubt


Ernsthaft - aufm GLEICHEN Schein???

Da solltest Du Dir die Aussage evtl. schriftlich geben lassen, sicherheitshalber


----------



## ameisentattoo (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Auf dem gleichen Schein. Im Internet findet man nur noch die neue Regel.
Habe zur Sicherheit eine Mail von denen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kein Angeln mehr an der Müritz oder Jasmunder Bodden*

Ausdrucken, mitführen....

Da weisste nie, welcher Kontrolletti oder welcher Polizist welchen Kenntnisstand hat.

Absichern ist da sinnvoll...


----------

